# I will be there for you always.



## Seb_K

Hey guys. 

I need some help here. Can someone please help me translate this phrase "I will be there for you, always" into Tagalog. 

Thanks heaps.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Lagi akong nandyan para sa 'yo.


----------



## Seb_K

Thanks Cracker Jack.


----------

